# New to the board...Help! Where to fish?



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

How is everyone? I'm new here My buddy and i are going to the Ohio River saturday night from Akron he said something about fishing in Marietta on the Virgina side I never been there but can someone tell me what to expect where to Fish in the River and what is Biting and bait to use,i am very excited about this please give me some advice.Thanks in Advance


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

so your fishing Williamstown?..im guessing since its across from Marietta. Personally id rather fish at Marietta near the mouth of the Muskingum. But if u decide to go to Williamstown the boat ramp is about the best bet for public access. Theirs also a spot further south on rt14 that has access and ive done well there before. Ive looked at the river levels and will be back down come Saturday..I like cut bluegill the best for this area. Maybe Ill see you..ill be bass fishing in a maroon javelin up that way. good luck

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=mtao1&hydro_type=0


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snapped Line said:


> How is everyone? I'm new here My buddy and i are *going to the Ohio River saturday night from Akron* he said something about fishing in Marietta on the Virgina side I never been there but can someone tell me what to expect where to Fish in the River and what is Biting and bait to use,i am very excited about this please give me some advice.Thanks in Advance



Hello, & Welcome.
The best way to start is to use the 'Search' box at the top of the page.
Type in the Dam, topic, river or creek that your interested in.

FYI,,, Sunday, 3 of us went on an afternoon road trip to some of the Ohio River dams, in Pa & Liverpool areas. (closer to Akron?)
Friend Paul landed 2 sauger right off the bat, and the guy next to him caught 4, the biggest was 20". Another guy landed 6 stripers through-out the day. His largest went 7#. We also seen some channel cats and a crappie caught. Everyone said that Saturday was way better,,,, Higher water.
Good luck & let us know how you do.


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so excited to get replies,thanks alot ,@getyourbassingear are water levels on those pics are still there WOW?

@Doboy are you saying Liverpool arears are closer to Akron,forgive my ignorance.

I am so pumped about this site,I will let my Buddy Cory read the replies and if there are more questions please help us,you guys are great


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

yes that is current levels...save it and use it! If u need anything don't be afraid to ask ive lived in the area all my life.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snapped Line said:


> I am so excited to get replies,thanks alot ,@getyourbassingear are water levels on those pics are still there WOW?
> 
> @Doboy are you saying Liverpool areas are closer to Akron, forgive my ignorance.
> I am so pumped you guys are great


lol,,, Ignorance is never a problem on OGF,,, (while stupidity gets HAMMERED!!!  ) All you have to do is ask nicely, and you shall recieve,,, many will help. That's why this sight is the best!
ANYWAY, sounds like you have #1, the River elevation charts?
Now you need to download 'Google Earth' or use Bing Maps to view the river, it's tribs, launches, bank access etc and to use it's tool bar to calculate LL's, bank elevations & distance from HOME. ;>)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Snapped Line said:


> How is everyone? I'm new here My buddy and i are going to the Ohio River saturday night from Akron he said something about fishing in Marietta on the Virgina side I never been there but can someone tell me what to expect where to Fish in the River and what is Biting and bait to use,i am very excited about this please give me some advice.Thanks in Advance


my only real advice would be, if you fish the west virginia side don't refer to it as virginia. some of us can be a little abrasive. haha.


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

pppatrick said:


> my only real advice would be, if you fish the west virginia side don't refer to it as virginia. some of us can be a little abrasive. haha.




Point taken


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

pppatrick said:


> my only real advice would be, if you fish the west virginia side don't refer to it as virginia. some of us can be a little abrasive. haha.


Good one. Also they may not care for it when you call a Sheephead a West Virginia Smallmouth!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> my only real advice would be, if you fish the west virginia side don't refer to it as virginia. some of us can be a little abrasive. haha.


 That's funny,,,,, you mean there's still Southern territorial hostilities?
Ever since that mountain movie came out,,,,, 


p EVERYONE still thinks it was WV!?)


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

You guys are Nuts..lmao.....example: Sheep head west Virgina Small Mouth Bass,but i live in Akron and they call Ohio the Suburbs of west Virgina


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

This is what my buddy just text me,He said its on the WV side by the Dam and there are Circular Docks that stretches out in the River,he said its been a very long time since he went there and he really cant remember but we are heading there Saturday night.
any thoughts on the fishing and water condition,ok Guys HELP the Amateur out here.*THANKS IN ADVANCE*


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

your talking willow island dam im guessing, and not to kill your buzz but that's been under construction for somewhere around 2 yrs...turning it into hydroelectric...last I knew the road was closed and no fishing was enforced until its finished. 

I went by the river this morning its still up just a bit and dingy but should be good come about Friday.

Heres a link-
http://amppartners.org/generation-assets/hydroelectric/willow-island-project/


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

NO! thats fine you told me,at least we know now,2 hour or more drive would be a bummer and cant fish ,but is there any other spots we can go for dock or bank fishing,anything it doesnt have to be no ones special spot,its not like we can come every week,I know some fishermen can be leery about sharing spots and i respect that but im just so excited about coming over there to catch anything.

*getyourbassingear *you guys have been such *GREAT HELP* and i appreciate all the info


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Snapped Line said:


> This is what my buddy just text me,He said its on the WV side by the Dam and there are Circular Docks that stretches out in the River,he said its been a very long time since he went there and he really cant remember but we are heading there Saturday night.
> any thoughts on the fishing and water condition,ok Guys HELP the Amateur out here.*THANKS IN ADVANCE*


I think its Hannibal dam in New Martinsville WV... 
Check your pms...


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like Hannibal to me too. Come on down. Smallies are biting pretty good along with hybrids. Water should be real good by Saturday.


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow,this is great Guys,i cant F'ing wait,we are fishing all night saturday leaving mid-morning sunday


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like you made up your mind.
Did you check out the River, creeks & Dams on Google Earth yet?
(I was curious)
Akron to Hannibal 100+
Toronto NC Dam 60
New Brighton Dam +- 66

Unless you have someone that will take you by the hand and meet you there,,, AND you don't want a wasted trip.
More FYI
If there is ANYONE out there (like in N E & Central Ohio,) like river newbies that want to learn, how to and where to catch Ohio River sauger, eyes, whites, northerns, cats etc, there is no better place than New Brighton Dam, on the Beaver River, in Pa.
Yes it is Pa, but 24-7 there are more helpfull people there than at any other place that we fish! AND I believe you can get a 3-day or 5 day license. The tips, tricks & lessons that you can learn there are WAY worth the price of admission.
It has Pavilions, grills, tables, near-by bait & food, lots of SAFE parking & a near-by small boat launch. Many canoes & Yaks there with shoreline night fishing type camping.
Really a nice place to learn.
There's Many older locals, sitting up on the hill. They are FULL OF INFO.
Ask for Franky,,, he LIVES there,,,, He'll be out on the 'rocks' catching stripers!
Rising water, cooler temps,,,, stripers in the white water,,, sauger in the pools & backwashes,,,,
that's where I'll be 
Good Luck


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

*@Doboy* i have not made our mind up yet,I want to be as close to Akron as I can because driving 2 1/2-3 hours will kill me if our luck is not good,so thats why i need to be close to Akron with great chances of catching an assortment of large fish...*BEGGING FOR HELP AND ADVICE*


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

Im gonna try an pursued my fish buddy to do Brighton Dam,it seems a lot closer to Akron and good fishing its seems like,but there is one question,Is it part of the Ohio River


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, Did you go? 
Where did you end up and how did it go?

I went around asking the locals if they seen you guys there. 
I was told that the 'catching' was way better Friday & Sat, than when we were there Sun late afternoon.
I'm hoping that you were there to see those 7# stripers and an OVER 10# walleye get caught???


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Snapped Line said:


> Im gonna try an pursued my fish buddy to do Brighton Dam,it seems a lot closer to Akron and good fishing its seems like,but there is one question,*Is it part of the Ohio River*


No, the New Brighton Dam is on the Beaver River. A trib to the Ohio River in PA(the Shenango and Mahoning Rivers form the Beaver).

As Doboy said, how'd ya do?!


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

Snapped, New Cumberland Lock and Dam in Stratton Ohio is 2 hours from Akron - I used make the drive reguraly when I worked for First Energy. I-76 to Rt 11 South to Rt 7 south, dam is on lefthand side. Stratton Market sells bait. Fish below the dam, 'eyes and sauger.


----------

